# Felix's Guillermo Rigondeaux vs. Joseph Agbeko Round by Round.



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol::lol::happy:happy


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

You're a sad cunt!


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

I might miss most of the fights this great night of boxing due to exams.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

which is a shame, i really wanted to catch Kirkland Vs. Tapia


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> I might miss most of the fights this great night of boxing due to exams.


Same. But your boy Rigo is going to have a walk of a night. That's a goddamn guarantee


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

So excited for Rigo's return.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Same. But your boy Rigo is going to have a walk of a night. That's a goddamn guarantee


Maybe.. King Kong is big and strong.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Maybe.. King Kong is big and strong.


Then wtf was Donaire? :yep:happy

Rigo Top 5 PFP EASY


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Then wtf was Donaire? :yep:happy
> 
> Rigo Top 5 PFP EASY


I duno.. Nonito's style fits right into Rigo's palms.
King Kong is vicious and he knows this is his last chance.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Korobov is fighting, where is the RBR ??? What the fuck man!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BIG left hand by Korobov !! American dude is down !


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Amazing


Hey, you not doing it again ???


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Vic said:


> BIG left hand by Korobov !! *American dude is down *!


:lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol:


The guy is american, from North Carolina, what´s so funny about this ?:fire I´m mad at you for not doing the rbr again...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

American guy is down again !


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Macklin walking to the ring (for those of you wondering in which fight we are in this card)


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Macklin fight

round 1


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Macklin fight
> 
> round 1


do your job.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 1

Macklin(Irish White Guy) fighting Lamar Russ(Black guy from NC)

Macklin looking fierce... starting HOT right away with combinations.
Ross is 6'2.. tall ass fucker.
Macklin being VERY AGGRESSIVE..
Jumping with left hooks but missing.
FUCK I WANNA SEE SOME GLASS SHATTER.
Russ shooting out his jab.. he is VERY TALL.
Macklin throwing some upper cuts but missing.. I think he's setting up a kayo upper cut.
Russ gets caught with a left hook. Macklin landing in the clinch.

10-9 Macklin


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lampley spends most of round one talking about a guy who isn't fighting. Brilliant.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

When does Rigo fight? Next?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

SOG on the commentary. Nice.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> When does Rigo fight? Next?


Its a three fight card. Rigo goes last.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 2
Maklin walking into some jabs. OH SHIT RUSSS being aggressive.. He mad.
Russ got LONG LONG ARMS. Russ lands a right.
Russ lands some good jabs... Macklin pressuring hard.
Lamar Russ got a College degree. Another college boy fighting.
I hope he doesn't tor hammer.
Remember Macklin is Golevkin's best win everyone.
Russ lands a chopping right.
Good exchange at the end.
10-9 Russ


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I have it even.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

That is one hell of a tat on Russ's back.

I love my fraternity, but there's no way I'm putting a huge theta chi on my back.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

this is a good fight

2-1 Macklin


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 3.
A lot of posturing. Macklin continues to pressure. lands some glancing blows.
Russ got a good jab. Russ lands a left hand.
I think Macklin is 5'9.. I don't think he's 5'10.
Russ looks 5 inches taller.
OH Russ lands a good right... Macklin is NOT hurting RUSS.
That's the problem..
Tough Round to score
10-9 Macklin...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> That is one hell of a tat on Russ's back.
> 
> I love my fraternity, but there's no way I'm putting a huge theta chi on my back.


Russ is actually STILL in Graduate school. He already finished undergrad.. He's now in Grad.
That's amazing. He's a real Genius... He probably fights for fun and extra money.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Russ is actually STILL in Graduate school. He already finished undergrad.. He's now in Grad.
> That's amazing. He's a real Genius... He probably fights for fun and extra money.


Smart enough to avoid student loans, perhaps.

It it would have been awesome to have a brother who fought professionally.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 4
Russ is the Black guy btw.
Russ now the one doing the stalking. 
Russ is slowly stalking now as Macklin retreats.
Macklin throws a good combination. 
Russ just stalking.. like a panther.. like a jaguar.
I think glass will shatter in this fight.
I have a feeling it's not gonna go the distance.
OH OH RUSS WOBBLY BY A BIG LEFT HAND.
OH Russ throws back ... Russ OH gets hit by another..
OH OH RUSS barely avoided a KO Punch.
This is Macklin's best round.

10-9 Macklin


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> SOG on the commentary. Nice.


I'm watching through the internet...Box Nation. Pissed I don't get SOG commentating


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 5.
Let's pray for a brutal Ko everyone.
What is boxing without BRUTAL KO'S?
OH Russ starts off with a big right hand.
Looks like he recovered from that last round.
Russ chops hard.. I DO NOT THINK THIS FIGHT WILL GO THE DISTANCE.
I DO NOT THINK THIS WILL GO THE DISTANCE.
Some good infighting between the two.
Russ doubling and tripling the jab.. Pavlik style.
MAN I just FEEL a KO coming at any time.
I'm telling you... this fight has KO written all over it.
Oh no... a clash of heads.
Russ is blinking.. is he blind?
Accidental Headbutt.
Macklln looks sort of cut.. boy does he cut easy. Every fight he cuts.
IS MACKLIN BLEEDING? I think Macklin is BLEEDING from his forehead..

10-9 Macklin


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Russ's technical skills aren't bad but he cant punch worth a shit .


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Talia's hit the needle before. Has gyno under his left nipple haha.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 6.

I'm telling you.. a KO will come in this fight or I will be VERY let down.
Macklin's face look like meat grinder..
OH ....Russ lands a right hand.... Macklin answers.
Macklin throws a sweeping hook. I think he is trying to get a KO for me.
I don't care.. I just wanna see SOMEONE GET KNOCKED OUT.
Like when Sturm KAYOED BARKER.. SHIT THAT WAS INTENSE I WAS FUCKING SO HYPED.
The two stalking now... Oh good exchange and both were caught with some decent punches.
The last 50 seconds of this round is fucking shit. 
OH Russ lands a good right towards the end.
Tough round to score.
10-9 Russ.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Not sure Macklin will actually sell out and get the KO.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 7
Russ just needs to go ape shit and try to ko macklin or die trying.
Russ got some good tactics.. but he seem feather fisted.
I swear I THINK a KO will still come... these guys do not look that sturdy.
Plus I think both are getting tired...
OH VICIOUS exchange. Russ doing a great job of covering up so far.

10-9 Macklin.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigo and Agbeko both sporting some sick trunks


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Kirland fought already ?

Rigo vs Agbeko is not the main event ?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 8
Macklin got caught with a jab when charging in.
Russ is REALLY feather fisted. I'm certain of it now.
A bit let down because the possibility of a brutal ko just went down.
OHHHHHHH Macklin lands some chopping rights.
Russ lands his jabs really easily... but he got NO POWER.
This is like the 6'2 Black Pauli Magininini.
I think Russ needs a KO... Macklin is doing a good job.
Good combinations landed by Macklin.
10-9 Macklin


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Kirland fought already ?
> 
> Rigo vs Agbeko is not the main event ?


Kirklamd is next, followed by Rigo.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Kirklamd is next, followed by Rigo.


Rigo and Agbeko are with gloves already doing the pads to warm up.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Rigo and Agbeko are with gloves already doing the pads to warm up.


I thought that looked odd. But the guide says Rigo is the main fight.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Macklin is looking great in this fight


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 9
Macklin lands big right hand... to start the round.
MACKLIN LANDS A NICE LEFT HOOK.
Russ looking a bit tired... Russ now leaning and breathing really hard.
Macklin caught Ross with a combination.. and Macklin now pressuring very hard.
Russ backing and running now.. OH SHIT Russ answers back with two big shots of his own.
OH Russ lands ANOTHER TWO.
FUCK HE GOT NO POWER.

10-9 Macklin.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Macklin is lucky that Russ got no power because he's cracked him with some really good shots in that 9th round. Good thing Russ got that college degree though, he got good overall defensive and offensive skills but he doesn't even have power that you have to respect. Basically can walk through him if you want


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 10

Macklin letting off the heat now... OH Russ lands a couple good shots.
Macklin no longer pressuring... Very let down by the lack of a vicious KO.
Macklin now TAUNTING THE BLACK GUY SAYING COME ON COME ON.
HAHAHA
OH Right hand by Mackie.
OH Macklin falls down.. I guess because he got tired from taunting.
looks like no ko in this fight.. :PPPPPPPPPP((********************

anyways Macklin wins the fight....

Macklin 10-9


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Russ lasted the distance. Not bad for a college kid. 

If Macklin gets tagged like that by a guy with power, he'll get starched again.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not that impressed by Macklin.. I think he gets kayoed against a big puncher again.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The possibility of no knockout in the Tapia-Kirkland fight is very low.

I think we see a brutal slugfest which will end with one of them starched the fuck out.
:happy

Hopefully Rigo gets into a slug fest too and prove HBO wrong.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Kirkland vs tapia should be next.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Warrrr Kirkland!!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> The possibility of no knockout in the Tapia-Kirkland fight is very low.
> 
> I think we see a brutal slugfest which will end with one of them starched the fuck out.
> :happy
> ...


Tapia is not a big puncher....if he wins, I would say is by decision.....


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Tapia is not a big puncher....if he wins, I would say is by decision.....


He hits hard enough to crack Kirkland's glass chin


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Tapia in the ring now... he brought a good contigency of fans.

FUCK THIS FIGHT WILL SEE GLASS SHATTER IT WILL


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Kirkland's eye fucked already


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ROUND 1
fuck BOTH GUys looking to pressure.
LMFAO. YES YES
THEY ARE BOTH SWINGING.
Tapia landing some leather.. This is great. 
THIS IS GREAT. Kirkland I think is already cut.
Kirkland pressuring hard.. got Tapia against the ropes.
Haha.. these are like pit bulls for my entertaiment.
BIG LEFT BY TAPIA. Kirkland got him against the ropes now
VICIOUS BY KIRKLAND FIGHT FOR ME U FUCKING DOGS.
Yes yes.. yes.. exchange yes yes yes 
YES YES YES EXCHANGE.
HAHA. HAHA. Right hand by Tapia.
haha
BIG LEFT BY TAIPA.Kirkland got him against the ropes again
VICIOUS 
kirkland pounding away.. OH SHIT I THINK KIRKLAND MIGHT BE GASSED


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Whoever gasses first loses this one.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I have the fight even. Not that scores are likely to matter.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 2
GO GO GO COME ON GO GO.
OH YES big shots by Tapia and Kirkland just diving into him like a wild animal.
Kirkland pressuring.. somebody forgot to tell KIRKLAND HE GOT A BAD CHIN.
Kirkland not even fazed.. OH YES YES BACKS TAIPA UP.. BIG SHOTS LANDED.
GET SOME @!!!
Yes these are fucking pit bulls.. Kirkland throwing non stop.. Kirkland got him trapped
against the ropes OH UPPER CUT HUGE UPPER CUT BY KIRKLAND.
Body shots by Kirkland.. OH SHIT TAPIA IS HURT.. WOOF WOOF WOOF
MOTHER UFCKING WOOF WOOF WOOF.
Kirkland trying to finish... Yes Taipa throwing right back

SFKLJSL;KAFJWL;KEJRKLW;E

THIS FIGHT FIUKIGN SFUCKING.

OMFG

YES .. They are pit bulls.
Taipa throwing back with upper cuts and body shots.
Kirkland GOT HIM AGAINST THE ROPES AGAIN... HAMMERING HIM.
OH HEAD SHOT.
Tapia NEEDS TO GET AWAY FROM THE ROPES.. HE NEEDS TO GET AWAY OR HES GONNA DIE.
FUCK taipa throwing RIGHT BACK.. FUCK IT.
KIRKLAND

FIGHTING

GREAT ROUND


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Tapia looks a little gassed out already, really went for broke in that 1st round


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Lampley is in god mode right now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dat Combo to the body from Tapia :yikes!!!!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 3.

Haha... these dogs.. that's all they are.. Just dogs to fight for us.
OH SHIT KIRKLAND GOING NUTS. GOT TAPIA AGAINST THE ROPES.
Kirkland BLOWING HIS SEMEN all over Tapia.. vicious shots.
Kirkland like a wild beast just hitting Taipa and Tapia THROWS right back.
OH OH OH OH TAIPA CAUGHT KIRKLAND AND OH OH OH O H
OH OH AND KIRKLAND WOBBLED OH.
Kirkland looking TIRED.
Kirkland GOT HIM WITH A VICIOUS UPPER CUT.
The two are giving us a low graded B Level version of Hagler Hearns.
OH Kirkland GOT HIM AGAINST THE ROPES AGAIN.
Kirkland lands 5-10 punches... in a row ..
Tapia showing his chin... Taipa blowing blood out his nose and mouth.
Kirkland CAUGHT HIM AGAIN AGAINST THE ROPES AGAIN.
Kirkland vicious . so FUCKING HEAVY HANDED.
TAPIA THROWS BACK OH SHIT BIG EXCHANGES..
FUCKING DOGSSSSS.S


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is crazy


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe more people are watching the Showtime fights. I've been waiting for Tapia to fight someone for a long time now. Very good fight so far. Holy shit, just when I thought Tapia was done. Fuck this is a fucking amazing fight.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Tapia's only defense is a half assed turtle shell


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking hell, what a round. Sloppy as fuck, but what a round!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a fight!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

feel sorry for anybody not watching this fight live


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Tapia with short bursts. Kirkland a sustained assault. Wow. This makes up for what Rigo is about to do to the audience.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

this fihgt is FUKLNSLK;SJF

FUCKING INSANE


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

If Kirkland wasn't so relentless, he would be shit. He fights like his life depends on it


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 4.

FUCK RIGO FUCK LARA FUCK TROUT.
Kirkland and Tapia going TOE TO TOE AGAIN.
OMFG... Kirkland slashing and bashing and tearing into Tapia's body.
OH Tapia refuse to go down.. 
BEAUTIFUL in fighting..
Tapia caught with a sneaky lil upper cut.
Kirkland ROCKS TAPIA'S HEAD WITH UPPER CUTS.
TAPIA CAUGHT AGAINST THE ROPES AGAIN.
This time he moves away .... finally he learns.
OH they are both VERY VERY TIRED. 
OHHH SHIT BIG upper cut by Kirkland.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

tapia is done


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Tapia has nothing left, completely drained at this point. A lesser ref would've stopped it in that round.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Throw in the towel!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hahahha this fight is great.
They are like two dogs dudes.

Two fucking pit bulls.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

do not STOP THIS FIGHT

DO NOT STOP THIS FIGHT

DO NOT STOP THIS FIGHT

DO NOT FUCKING STOP THIS FIGHT DO NOT STOP THIS FIGHT.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Felix, yu don't have to put your name in front of the RBR.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

If Tapia had some power Kirlkland would be flat on his back


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> this fihgt is FUKLNSLK;SJF
> 
> FUCKING INSANE


:deal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Stop the fight!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ROUND 5.

OH YES .. Tapia throws back OH.. OH OH OH.. Kirkland throws right back.
I think Kirkland was WOBBLED ... Tapia is a fucking warrior.
Kirkland traps him against the ropes.. Tapia is FIGHTING FOR HIS FAMILY HONOR.
Kirkland CAUGHT WITH A LEFT HAND.
Kirkland lands a big right hand.. kirkland fights like a fucking monster pit bull.
GOD Kirkland is a SUPER STAR.
OH OH Combo landed by Kirkland.
Tapia throwing back.. Kirkland so fucking brutal.
he is so brutal.. he is so much more brutal than GGG and Koralev.
Tapia CAUGHT Kirkland with a big left hand but no effect.
OH KIRKLAND lands big head shot.. OH OH Kirkland PUSHING TAPIA BACK AGAINGS THE ROPES
Fucking beautiful.. Kirkland work rate iS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WONDERFUL FIGHT.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

tapia's career is getting ruined by this fight. Period.
They need to stop this fight, tapia is gonna take some damage that fucks him over for life.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Trainer may get Tapia killed here, but James is chinny.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing fight. Kinda afraid for Tapia.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight should be stopped. There is no shame in it. Tapia is taking a beating.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Talia's corner is awful. He's being brutally damaged. Protect him!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ROUND 6.

Tapia is a warrior.. he's a dog. He's a gorilla that refuse to go down.
Kirkland throwing combinations ... OH SHIT OH MAN HOW IS HE NOT GASSED.
ITS OVER
WOOT

WOO 

KIRKLAND TKO

WOOT


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

One shot too late. Wow.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

He got KO'd while the referee was stopping it.!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

kirkland whup that ass


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Fucking Brutal.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

He didn't need to go out that round, fuck.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Kirkland is a piece of shit anyways. When he fights a decent fighter he'll be annihilated again.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Good stoppage. That was an issue with Tapia. He just doesn't know how to get away from those damn ropes. He got hurt in the last fight I saw in Solo Boxeo because he was countering off the ropes.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG needs to get his ass down to 154 and fight Kirkland.

GGG VS KIRKLAND @154


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fucking Brutal.


hahahha.. How would tonight's 154 fighters do against Mike Macallum.

Can da body snatcher withstand the relentless pressure of Mandingo ?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Smoger is the best ref in the game


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> GGG needs to get his ass down to 154 and fight Kirkland.
> 
> GGG VS KIRKLAND @154


Kirkland should avoid GGG at all cost. That boy will end his career.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Smoger is the best ref in the game


I barely noticed he was there.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Last shot was unecessary


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> GGG needs to get his ass down to 154 and fight Kirkland.
> 
> GGG VS KIRKLAND @154


Why?
Kirkland is not good.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Kirkland should avoid GGG at all cost. That boy will end his career.


I duno.. I think Kirkland is too dog for Golevkin.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Vic said:


> Tapia is not a big puncher....





Windmiller said:


> He hits hard enough to crack Kirkland's glass chin


:yep


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't think I've ever seen a ref holding up a knocked out fighter like that.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why?
> Kirkland is not good.


Two C Rated sluggers going toe to toe.

GGG VS Kirkland.
What's wrong with that?
They can give us Gatti-Ward again.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

how did Kirkland look?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

errsta said:


> Last shot was unecessary


The whole round, really. Corner really had their fighters back there... Shit was disgusting. Dude was completely out of it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kirkland is a fucking animal, say what you want about him but he is a fucking animal and from what I saw of Tapia on ESPN he should have never been in the ring with him.
Tapia will never be the same fighter again.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> how did Kirkland look?


LIKE A FUKCING BEAST DUDE.

U MISS THAT FIGHT? WTF.
IT WAS INSANE.. Kirkland went full mandingo mode on Tapia and the two went to war for like 6 rounds... brutal shit.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The whole round, really. Corner really had their fighters back there... Shit was disgusting. Dude was completely out of it.


agreed..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Bama is right. Kirkland is a true animal.
GGG never did what Kirkland did... Kirkland is a true destroyer.. If he was 6 feet instead of 5'9 he will destroy everyone at MW.

KO GGG easily.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> LIKE A FUKCING BEAST DUDE.
> 
> U MISS THAT FIGHT? WTF.
> IT WAS INSANE.. Kirkland went full mandingo mode on Tapia and the two went to war for like 6 rounds... brutal shit.


i hate when there's so much boxing going on at the same time :-(


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

SMS Promotions is back on top of the world


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I duno.. I think Kirkland is too dog for Golevkin.


I truly believe that Kirkland wouldn't make it out of the first round. I wouldn't be surprised if he got Ko'd by a GGG jab. Not joking at all.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> how did Kirkland look?


The same as always, a crazy vicious animal but without ANY defense, at all :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I truly believe that Kirkland wouldn't make it out of the first round. I wouldn't be surprised if he got Ko'd by a GGG jab. Not joking at all.


:lol: When the fuck did GGG turn into such a monster?
His best win just went life and death against a college student.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Vic said:


> The same as always, a crazy vicious animal but without ANY defense, at all :lol:


a Mandingo warrior :yep


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Best of boxing 2013 featuring Rios vs Pacquiao and Golovkin vs Macklin, wtf?


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol: When the fuck did GGG turn into such a monster?
> His best win just went life and death against a college student.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol at the guys Kirkland could beat Golovkin.
Kirkland got KOed by Ishida and beaten by Molina until the bullshit DQ now he beats Tapia and he beats Golovkin? Retards.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol: When the fuck did GGG turn into such a monster?
> His best win just went life and death against a college student.


And Kirkland got KTFO against a Japanese postman. Kirkland has a china chin, and overrated power. Kirkland just isn't an impressive fighter.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> lol at the guys Kirkland could beat Golovkin.
> Kirkland got KOed by Ishida and beaten by Molina until the bullshit DQ now he beats Tapia and he beats Golovkin? Retards.


Oh hey let's do triangle theory.. THE MOST RELIABLE THEORY IN BOXING.

ALI LOST TO FRAZIER AND STRUGGLED AGAINST NORTON
FOREMAN DESTROYED FRAZIER AND NORTON

FOREMAN WILL DESTROY ALI EVEN EASIER.

OH WAIT.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And Kirkland got KTFO against a Japanese postman. Kirkland has a china chin, and overrated power. Kirkland just isn't an impressive fighter.


Why do you hate Kirkland so much dude?
Tell me why.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i hate when there's so much boxing going on at the same time :-(


That wasn't boxing. :lol: :-(

I mean, incredibly entertaining for sure but the last two (especially the last, very unnecessary) rounds were just excessive. Guy got the absolute Fuck beat out of him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Why do you hate Kirkland so much dude?
> Tell me why.


I don't. He's just a C grade fighter, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Shame on you guys biting Felix obvious trolling here...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Oh hey let's do triangle theory.. THE MOST RELIABLE THEORY IN BOXING.
> 
> ALI LOST TO FRAZIER AND STRUGGLED AGAINST NORTON
> FOREMAN DESTROYED FRAZIER AND NORTON
> ...


Kirkland would beat Golovkin? Really? Shows how much you know bot boxing? Get real man.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopefully we see ANOTHER BRUTAL SLUG FEST BETWEEN RIGO AND KING KONG.

OH MAN .. I WOULD LOVE ANOTHER SLUG FEST.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> The same as always, a crazy vicious animal but without ANY defense, at all :lol:


He was slipping and rolling some shots in there


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kirkland looked pretty one-armed to me. Didn't use the right very much.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Shame on you guys biting Felix obvious trolling here...


Not sure. He thought Stevens would bob and weave to a victory against Golovkin.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That wasn't boxing. :lol: :-(
> 
> I mean, incredibly entertaining for sure but the last two (especially the last, very unnecessary) rounds were just excessive. Guy got the absolute Fuck beat out of him.


lol cant wait to watch it. just glad that he's back and with Anne Wolf


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Agbeko is the kind of fighter that can give Rigondeux prblems.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Not sure. He thought Stevens would bob and weave to a victory against Golovkin.


Stevens was a fucking bum dude.. he was never any good and he was like 5'4.
GGG's best win is Macklin who just went life and death with a COLLEGE FRAT BOY who had to box because he lost a bet with his FRATERNITY.

HIS FRATERNITY'S NAME was STILL TATOOED ON HIS BACK.

:lol:


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

God the fight needs to GET HERE. LET'S GET IT RIGO


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He was slipping and rolling some shots in there


He was....a bit, he always did this, a little.......but when you have you face all fucked up after the first round......it´s bad...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Max Kellerman was preaching about the Rigo/Donaire fight, that thing was beautiful seeing Rigo just totally outclass a p4p fighter in his prime


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to watch the Showtime replays, but I was more interested in the HBO fights. Rigondeaux vs. Agbeko and Tapia vs. Kirkland have been my anticipated fights. I'm going to like seeing what Agbeko brings to the table.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

King kong in the ring..... In a green shirt.

Hugs roger.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

rigo next


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hahha.. rigo look like he's sucking on a lemon.
Lemido.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

King Kong gonna shock the world IMHO.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

fuck, i really dont wanna miss Malignaggi and Judah, but watching Rigo fight is a must..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

HEY I THINK King Kong sort of look like Pernell Whitakker.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually King Kong sort of look like a mini derek chisora haha.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol cant wait to watch it. just glad that he's back and with Anne Wolf


:lol: Yeah, replay is worth it.



~Cellzki~ said:


> fuck, i really dont wanna miss Malignaggi and Judah, but watching Rigo fight is a must..


No Contest. :deal


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn rigo is 5'4?
Wtf.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I need three tvs. This, Showtime and the end of the MSU/OSU game.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

It was created by Ceferino Garcia Jim Lampley!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ROUND 1.
I wanna see a war.. I wanna see Kong go ape shit.
Touch them up.
King Kong got a nice looking Fro-Hawk
OH Rigo with a nice combination.
Fast accurate hands.
Rigo nice left hooks.. Rigo controlling the ring.
Kong not pressuring enough.
SHIT FIGHT.
10-9 RIGO


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo is the most efficient mover, EVER in boxing


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigo lookin like a smooth operator and staying in the pocket..


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo fast and accurate. Dissuading Agbeko for charging in. Clear round Rigo.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo taking him to school, just like I said.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 2.
Rigo nice upper cut. he is skilled.
Rigo controlling the distance..
Kong is not pressuring enough.
What the fuck..
wtf.... 
10-9 Rigo


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Agbeko looks like he can't get off.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Agbeko is completely outclassed and afraid to throw.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Agbeko talked all that smack about wanting Rigo to come and fight, yet he's the one who isn't throwing any punches..


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

agbeko aint doing anything


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 /rigo


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Easy work! When has Agbeko ever been this tentative? That is Rigo's skill, son!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Round 2.
> Rigo nice upper cut. he is skilled.
> Rigo controlling the distance..
> Kong is not pressuring enough.
> ...


Shut up and go to showtime


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

As predicted, EASY work


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> agbeko aint doing anything


Which is interesting. Does Rigo really hit that hard, the Agbeko doesn;t want to attack?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

haha what happened to all that cockiness at the stare down... Fucking bitch now after he starts fighting Rigo


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 3
Koralev sighting... most exciting part of the fight so far.

10-9 Rigo


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Which is interesting. Does Rigo really hit that hard, the Agbeko doesn;t want to attack?


His counters are fast sharp (very sharp) combos not just one punch.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Agbeko has absolutely nothing for Rigo. 30-27 Rigo.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux!!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Shut up and go to showtime


I'll do Round 4 just for you Ok ******.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Agbeko is petrified:lol: He's going to have to take more chances to even have a chance.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Which is interesting. Does Rigo really hit that hard, the Agbeko doesn;t want to attack?


I think it's that he can't figure out anything to do...Rigo counters quickly and keeps Agbeko a step behind


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Were's letterman? I'm missin the ''JIIIM i got it'' :huh


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Agbeko just ducked below belt level. The ref warned Rigo for a rabbit punch, but he SHOULD have warned Agbeko.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I think it's that he can't figure out anything to do...Rigo counters quickly and keeps Agbeko a step behind


Agreed


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ROUND 4:
Rigo coming out with LIGHTNING FAST JABS.
Surreal skills, amaZING UPPER CUT
AMAZING .. Omg.. Dominating this fight with a combination of skills and flash.
Vicious jab.. Great posturing.
OH BIG BIG SHOT LANDED BY RIGO.. King Kong takes it.
WHAT A CHIN. 
Oh Rigo landing beautiful body shots.. 
Rigo completely outclassing King Kong.
wonderful.
WHAT A FIGHT THIS IS WHAT BOXING IS ALL ABOUT.
WHAT A FIGHT.

What do you call a slick midget?
It's rigodoeux.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> ROUND 4:
> Rigo coming out with LIGHTNING FAST JABS.
> Surreal skills, amaZING UPPER CUT
> AMAZING .. Omg.. Dominating this fight with a combination of skills and flash.
> ...


Lol you are OD...Rigo just putting on a clinic/sparring session


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Agbeko simply afraid to engage. You can't blame this one on Rigo, that's for sure.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Agbeko is too worried about Rigo´s counterpunches, he won´t try much.....


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 5.
Rigo got Kong with a left right combination.

Rigo 5-0


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I liked how Rigo stared Agbeko's punk ass down after that round. I wonder if Agbeko remembers the weigh-in when he was attempting to clown on Rigo.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think Agbeko is afraid. I honestly think he just doesn't know what to do and is mostly confused/lost. Anyway, Rigo is top 5 PFP


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I don't think Agbeko is afraid. I honestly think he just doesn't know what to do and is mostly confused/lost. Anyway, Rigo is top 5 PFP


He knows what to do: He needs to throw more power punches. - but he won't.

I've seen WLAD throw more punches than Agbeko has in this fight! :lol:


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

What a fucking amazing offense put by rigo while blending defense


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Guillermo says: KING KONG AIN'T GOT SHIT ON ME!!!


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I like the way Cubans speak Spanish, it sounds cool as fuck.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> Guillermo says: KING KONG AIN'T GOT SHIT ON ME!!!


:yep:happy

Rigo Top 5 PFP easy. He's dominating a legitimate ranked contender in Mayweather fashion, or even better


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rigo has an ugly wife.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

clottey is fighting a midget


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Rigo has an ugly wife.


I think he deserves a point deducted for marrying such an ugly woman.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Rigo has an ugly wife.


That was the best shot landed on Rigo all night


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> :yep:happy
> 
> Rigo Top 5 PFP easy. He's dominating a legitimate ranked contender in Mayweather fashion, or even better


He is my #3 .


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> I think he deserves a point deducted for marrying such an ugly woman.


Guillermo isn't a peach himself. :[


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rigo only has one gear: Cruise control.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Guillermo isn't a peach himself. :[


Yeah he's a bit of a butterface in my opinion. Still he's got money, and a fucking Bentley! Should count for something to attract the poontang.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Rigo only has one gear: Cruise control.


Building a case for GOAT @ 122


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

agbeko: "What's a punch"


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> That was the best shot landed on Rigo all night


:lol:


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Domination!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck, where is this fight ? Look at how many empty seats......


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> I like the way Cubans speak Spanish, it sounds cool as fuck.


I like it too, they technically have awful spanish though lol


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Kellerman sucking donaire dick


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I think he deserves a point deducted for marrying such an ugly woman.


He can do much better than that fat, pasty bitch.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Fuck, where is this fight ? Look at how many empty seats......


There are like 3 people left in the arena :lol:.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I like it too, they technically have awful spanish though lol


Have you heard Juanma speak? Can you understand Juanma, @DirtyDan?


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Kellerman just played the "He's like Pernell Whitaker with a punch" card. :rolleyes


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm watching it on Sky through a stream, and all they're talking about is how "boring" his style is. But I really enjoy it, this is art at it's finest form


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The narrators DKSAB. They saying now that Rigo should "come out of that shell...." WHAT shell? Rigo is simply fighting as a counter-puncher, but landing plenty of (single) power shots as well. He hasn't used a shell in any fight I've ever seen.

The boredom here is 100% due to Agbeko not wanting to engage. I think he's thrown about 10 punches per round.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Have you heard Juanma speak? Can you understand Juanma, @DirtyDan?


Of course, he's from Caguas where I was born.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, audience booing the shit out of this fight. I think the 3 fans left aren't satisfied.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Have you heard Juanma speak? Can you understand Juanma, @*DirtyDan*?


I didn't say we were any better


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

talking about the UFC?

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Man a shitload of people have left


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think the crowd is booing because Agbeko is clearly outclassed, but Rigo is not taking any chances at all. He's too defensive. Pernell was less of a puncher, but more exciting because he was always in dangers way. Rigo is boring.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

this arena is sold out man


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Lomachenko will come in on Rigo, and has the skills :hey


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

the judah fight is waaaaaaaaaaay better ffs


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

rigo is a pleasure to watch....a pleasure

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> Kellerman just played the "He's like Pernell Whitaker with a punch" card. :rolleyes


And it's never been more suitable for a fighter. I've said the same thing before.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Of course, he's from Caguas where I was born.


They all talk like that? I can't understand shit he's saying. I can understand Cotto just fine, but Juanma, my dad and I are scratching our heads when he used to do commentary on Solo Boxeo. "Es porque el tiene poder (mumble)... ya esta lastimado (mumble)..." I can only understand like half his sentences.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is about as exciting as watching paint dry.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> And it's never been more suitable for a fighter. I've said the same thing before.


Heavier hitter than Sweet Pea, but is strictly a medium to long range fighter, Whitaker could mix it up on the inside with anyone and everyone.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

finally, roger stil high


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rigo fights stink.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> They all talk like that? I can't understand shit he's saying. I can understand Cotto just fine, but Juanma, my dad and I are scratching our heads when he used to do commentary on Solo Boxeo. "Es porque el tiene poder (mumble)... ya esta lastimado (mumble)..." I can only understand like half his sentences.


It's just how Juanma talks, It's his voice.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Great fight.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Didn't I say Rigondeaux would take him to school? Easy work!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Rigo fights stink.


How sad for you.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigo put on a clinic.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I loved it!


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> They all talk like that? I can't understand shit he's saying. I can understand Cotto just fine, but Juanma, my dad and I are scratching our heads when he used to do commentary on Solo Boxeo. "Es porque el tiene poder (mumble)... ya esta lastimado (mumble)..." I can only understand like half his sentences.


Everything is slang and mixed together, we all have that habit.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

id better appreciate paulie jabs the fuck out of Zab.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow - no interview with either fighter?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigo clowning on Donaire.
That boy traumatized. LOL


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Wow - no interview with either fighter?


no one's watching in the arena. who gives a fuck?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like the sweet science but Rigo is flat out boring. He just does not want to take any risk to give the fans a good show. This is a spectator sport man


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Rigo clowning on Donaire.
> That boy traumatized. LOL


what happen


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo will spank Donaire again and defeat Lomachenko. Let's make it happen!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> I like the sweet science but Rigo is flat out boring. He just does not want to take any risk to give the fans a good show. This is a spectator sport man


rigo has the power to hurt his opponent, but what the fuck man.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> How sad for you.


I don't like his style. Yes, he's a great fighter who makes no mistakes, but he take s 0 chances, even against guys he can KO. I know the name of the gamie is to get the win, but his style is not pleasing to my eyes.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> no one's watching in the arena. who gives a fuck?


:lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Rigo clowning on Donaire.
> That boy traumatized. LOL


Lmao

"Poor guy, he's traumatized from the ass beating I gave him"

Said he'll kick Lomachenko's ass too.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> rigo has the power to hurt his opponent, but what the fuck man.


I agree, when he opens up he is a monster. Maybe he's aware of his suspect chin?


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Why blame Rigondeaux for Agbeko's inactivity?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I don't like his style. Yes, he's a great fighter who makes no mistakes, but he take s 0 chances, even against guys he can KO. I know the name of the gamie is to get the win, but his style is not pleasing to my eyes.


- but it's not his fault. His opponents simply won't engage. Blame them. Boo them.

Why should Rigo adopt a style that doesn't suit him? He might get KTFO. And how can you call HIS performance boring? He landed quite a few power shots.

Rigo's big problem, IMO, is his stance. It's really, really wide. that's great for getting in & out fast, but it also makes your punches weaker.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Lmao
> 
> "Poor guy, he's traumatized from the ass beating I gave him"
> 
> Said he'll kick Lomachenko's ass too.


Rigo a G


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> - but it's not his fault. His opponents simply won't engage. Blame them. Boo them.
> 
> Why should Rigo adopt a style that doesn't suit him? He might get KTFO. And how can you call HIS performance boring? He landed quite a few power shots.
> 
> Rigo's big problem, IMO, is his stance. It's really, really wide. that's great for getting in & out fast, but it also makes your punches weaker.


If yu enjoy watching him, good on you. I'm done wating my time watching his boring fights unless he fights a decent fighter.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Rigo a G


Indeed.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Who is the big black chick next Paulie?


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> I agree, when he opens up he is a monster. Maybe he's aware of his suspect chin?


he got great defense to compensate for that. I think his offense is the only flaw in his defense lol.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

It was a dull fight.. but that's on Agbeko. A terrible effort, he barely threw anything and fought to survive from the beginning. Rigo tried to step it up and be aggressive but Agbeko didn't want to play.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> It was a dull fight.. but that's on Agbeko. A terrible effort, he barely threw anything and fought to survive from the beginning. Rigo tried to step it up and be aggressive but Agbeko didn't want to play.


big part on his crackass trainer too


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> he got great defense to compensate for that. I think his offense is the only flaw in his defense lol.


I wouldn't say his offense is a flaw, because when he puts his hands together it's ridiculous. I would say it's his lack of fire in the fight


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Great performance. He's something special.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> I wouldn't say his offense is a flaw, because when he puts his hands together it's ridiculous. I would say it's his lack of fire in the fight


his previous knockdowns were during exchanges.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

from donaire's facebook 

"For the concerned: No I'm not watching Rigo. Why would I give him numbers although from what I heard on twitter, it wouldn't make a difference ‪#‎emptyseats‬ . But just so you Rigolovers dont get butt hurt, dont because I dont watch alot of fights. I only watch ones that interest and inspire me. ‪#‎ontodinner‬"

lol donaire still buthurt


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> his previous knockdowns were during exchanges.


Which is when a lot of knockdowns occur. To my knowledge he gets the better of his opponents usually when he puts his hands together and really digs with those left hands


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Executioner said:


> from donaire's facebook
> 
> "For the concerned: No I'm not watching Rigo. Why would I give him numbers although from what I heard on twitter, it wouldn't make a difference ‪#‎emptyseats‬ . But just so you Rigolovers dont get butt hurt, dont because I dont watch alot of fights. I only watch ones that interest and inspire me. ‪#‎ontodinner‬"
> 
> lol donaire still buthurt


nonaire wouldnt watch how he got schooled.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Are the fights up online anywhere yet guys ? @Sweetboxing hasn't put them up yet


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Executioner said:


> from donaire's facebook
> 
> "For the concerned: No I'm not watching Rigo. Why would I give him numbers although from what I heard on twitter, it wouldn't make a difference ‪#‎emptyseats‬ . But just so you Rigolovers dont get butt hurt, dont because I dont watch alot of fights. I only watch ones that interest and inspire me. ‪#‎ontodinner‬"
> 
> lol donaire still buthurt


He made tweets like this before they fought when Rigo fought marroquin.

it's probably why donaire got his ass beat so bad.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't feel like I wasted my time watching the fight as it's always a joy to see Rigo do some work. But I hate it when fighters go out there just to collect a paycheck. Agbeko should get only half of his paycheck if not nothing at all; he didn't do anything but cover up the entire fight.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> Which is when a lot of knockdowns occur. To my knowledge he gets the better of his opponents usually when he puts his hands together and really digs with those left hands


yeah. rigo needs to make more of that tho, if he wants to be one of the top moneymaking fighters today. how could he fill up an arena with his present actions if he's not going to step up.

look at lara


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> yeah. rigo needs to make more of that tho, if he wants to be one of the top moneymaking fighters today. how could he fill up an arena with his present actions if he's not going to step up.
> 
> look at lara


I agree, although I don't mind how he fights now. Lara is also a monster, but not as dominant as Rigo


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol: at Rigo taking shots at Donaire.

Ice cold G.


----------

